
NYPD wants Waze to stop locating DUI checkpoints - shironineja
https://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/apps/a26235682/nypd-waze-dwi-traps/
======
orangetang
What’s the deal with the legality of dui checkpoints in NY? I understand that
they’re technically unconstitutional, but in California they’re ok because
we’re in a certain distance of the border l.

